# Can samba46 take BDC role in AD where 2012 R2 is PDC?



## somename (Oct 26, 2017)

It seems like latest samba can be secondary DC with 2012 R2 as primary DC though I'm reading it's not quite reliable yet. Just wondering if I'm going to get myself into massive headache if I do this or if I should run another Windows Server on bhyve. Thanks a lot.


----------

